
Snapchat now owns your photos, even after they disappear - bontoJR
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/smartphone-apps/snapchat-now-owns-your-photos-even-after-they-disappear-20151101-gkobrl.html
======
hellbanner
They never disappeared. You could still poll them with the API.

------
anonbanker
crickets. nobody cares about privacy.

